# GPS Waypoints - Entering into new unit?



## Lerie (May 15, 2014)

Installed a new Lowrance Elite 7 Ti on the new boat. Copied all of my waypoint coordinates from the unit I sold with my old boat. Have been looking for a way to manually enter them in the Elite 7 Ti, but have failed to find it in the user manual that I received, the Lowrance Online Manual and doing a few searches and as well as going thru the menu screens in the unit. Can this be done and how?


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Dont remember exact key punch sequence but if you saved your waypoints to an SD card then you put the SD card in the new unit call up the file & import them.


----------

